# Costing Weddings Cakes



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay, I have to admit that I'm pretty clueless when it comes to pricing something like a wedding cake. I mean, I have a pretty good idea about costing regular cakes that vary between 6 and 14 inches in diameter, but what about something that has rolled fondant, gum paste work and blown sugar? Should I try and cost it per serving? In relation to the size of the piece? It seems sorta vague, so if you guys want me to clarify I'd be happy to do so.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Blue,
I don't know where my first post went.
For me, the best way to cost out cakes are by the portion. Figure out your portion size like 1"X4" or 2"X4" Then apply pi to figure out the portions in the round cakes.
I do have a box formed with normal wedding and occassion cakes. If we have to go outside the box with sugar work and things of that nature I will sometimes flip the labor into COGS. It all washes out but sometimes when you apply $2-300. and hour for decorating it becomes difficult to to do a breakout on paper for clients.
hth's


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

And approximately how much should one charge per serving for a basic rolled fondant cake with buttercream and peach preserves? About the same price as a restaurant plated dessert for one?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Blue,
add the expensive stuff like fondant into your cost per portion and then mark it up to where you want to be. I'm not gonna tell you what your cost percentage should be on cakes because all the hot chefs will be flocking over:bounce:5-15%


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Your pricing depends on your ability, talent and what your market can support.


----------



## cakeguy (Dec 16, 2007)

Your best bet is to charge per serving. Yes, I agree alot depends on your skill and location. You should have a basic charge for your basic cake with buttercream frosting. Rolled fondant should be additional. Intricate deco should be additional as well. For example- hand made flowers or fondant swags etc. You should have a minimum number of servings for different amount of tiers. IE. our two tier cake has a minimum serving size of 35 . Hope this helps some. If you have specific questions, you can email me.


----------

